

JSCity – JavaScript code visualizations using Three.js - bhjs
https://github.com/aserg-ufmg/JSCity/wiki/JSCITY/mobile=1

======
Confiks
It's unfortunate that the author has chosen to wait with giving access to the
source code, insisting that it still needs to be "cleaned up".

I can understand the reasons (in most cases it seems to be vanity), but it
would often be best to just give access and clearly mark it 'work in
progress'. Open source miracles may happen.

~~~
JDDunn9
The problem is most people just criticise/tear-down instead of actually
improving open-source projects (just read the Show HN section here...).
Building open source projects requires a positive attitude and early stage
comments can be discouraging.

------
prezjordan
Cool to see isomer[0] on here :) Does the visualization mean I'm doing good?
Haha - lots of similar-sized buildings, which may suggest it's too modular.

[0]: [http://jdan.github.io/isomer/](http://jdan.github.io/isomer/)

~~~
wierdaaron
As design patterns go, optimizing your code library so that it makes a more
visually appealing virtual city seems like a bad one.

------
rgawdzik
I wonder if it would be feasible to represent 'traffic' in a 3D code
visualization city, representing data movement in a concurrent program. A
'car' would represent a function application such as a dynamic memory
operation (there would be a heap building) or of a classes instance member,
and it would transport function arguments/instructions/data from one building
(class) to the next. Of course, just like in debugging, the only way to get
traffic data would be to get a trace of a certain time period of a programs
execution.

Of course in concurrent programming, data races can happen within these
function applications as well. I can't think of a good way right now to
visualize execution within in a function.

------
amelius
Most software starts as a small shed, and ends up as a skyscraper... but with
that shed still being the foundation of the scraper.

It would be nice if that could be visualized here :)

------
benjaminjackman
Before I read the details I figured it was a picture of number lines committed
per contributor. With tall monoliths being single contributor projects, and
urban sprawls being multi committer projects. Now, I wonder what that
visualization would look like for all these different projects.

------
olalonde
To push the metaphor further, one could animate the evolution of the buildings
over time based on git history.

------
cysbh
Very interesting! JavaScript powering the visualization of JavaScript.

~~~
coldcode
It's meta all the way down.

------
ldubinets
It would be cool to see a JSCity of JSCity itself on that page.

------
pi3141592
aside from looking great - what does this tool give us?

~~~
nolok
A quick visual overview of how complex a codebase is

~~~
pi3141592
I cannot imagine someone on a dev meetup saying "we ended up choosing
knockoutjs and backbone over angular because their models were more visually
appealing than angular's city model" .. this is what I mean when I ask "what
do I get out of this?"

